#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Roteador Tp-Link - INDICAÇÃO

## mafiaszk

Boa tarde!

Estou para iniciar um projeto de um provedor de internet via Fibra.
Estou pensando em disponibilizar velocidades para os clientes de 15, 30, 50 e 100Mbps. Vou usar Roteadores da Tp-Link e me indicaram o Archer C20 para atender as velocidades de 30, 50 e 100Mbps, mas esse roteador tem Ethernet de 10/100 que "teoricamente" atenderia os 100Mbps. Minha pergunta é a seguinte... 

Devo dimensionar para mais o roteador ou realmente o C20 vai atender a demanda de forma satisfatória? 
Obs: minha intenção é oferecer conexão/equipamentos de QUALIDADE para meus cliente.

----------


## s0n0

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Estou para iniciar um projeto de um provedor de internet via Fibra.
> Estou pensando em disponibilizar velocidades para os clientes de 15, 30, 50 e 100Mbps. Vou usar Roteadores da Tp-Link e me indicaram o Archer C20 para atender as velocidades de 30, 50 e 100Mbps, mas esse roteador tem Ethernet de 10/100 que "teoricamente" atenderia os 100Mbps. Minha pergunta é a seguinte... 
> 
> Devo dimensionar para mais o roteador ou realmente o C20 vai atender a demanda de forma satisfatória? 
> Obs: minha intenção é oferecer conexão/equipamentos de QUALIDADE para meus cliente.


Olá, bom dia.

Creio que irá suprir sua demanda sim, pois o /1000 "teoricamente" teria mais eficacia em equipamentos /1000, e ou se a banda realmente fosse maior.

----------


## M3Marques

Olha.. Eu tenho varios C20 e C50... Eles sao muito bons quanto a qualidade... Mas tem problemas na taxa de 100mbps... A interface nao passa mais de 90 por aqui... nao sei se é alguma limitação ou barreira... ja me falaram que o ethernet tem overhead e nao vai deixar passar mais que 90 mesmo em interface de 100... de qualquer modo, ainda nao ofereço 100mbps, mas aceito sugestao de roteador se tiver testado... valeu!

----------


## avatar52

Aqui estou testando o Archer C2 AC750, portas LAN e WAN Gigabit Ethernet. 

Não adianta nada ter um roteador AC com porta Ethernet 100Mbps.

----------

